# Troy, Michigan - Subs Needed



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Snow plow sub-contractors needed for the following areas: Auburn Hills, Rochester & Troy. All commercial work... plow trucks and/or skid loaders.

Also have (2) residential driveways in Bloomfield (15 & Telegraph) if anyone is interested.

We are also Looking for additional plow truck drivers for our company trucks as well as loader operators.

If interested, feel free to call me at 248.891.5575.

Thanks,
Patrick
Timberland Landscape


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I just had a customer with 3 plants file chapter 13, so I am jumping ship as they can't tell me if I will get paid. Leaves me with some open trucks and loader if you need help.


----------

